# What's Wrong with Openwebmail



## yotam (May 21, 2009)

Dear All, 
I have installed a FreeBSD box and install the OpenWebMail to testing for the email solution company. Before 19-May-2008. The OpenWebMail function normally, but around 11:30 GMT+8, it show this error: "parameter format error, Access denied". I try to search out from the Goodle, and found that around 20 server which using the Openwebmail has the same problem. Do anyone have any idea to this issue ?


----------



## yotam (May 21, 2009)

Sorry that, I go to the wrong path;
I should goto openwebmail.pl instead of openwebmail-main.pl
..


----------

